# Christmas present



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Well the wife made a mistake the other day and asked me what I wanted for Christmas. He he...:mrgreen: After the immediate slurry of weapons I spouted off, I gave it some serious thought and decided I would like a Surefire light. I've never had one, but my roomate had one while I was stationed in NY. The 6P is by far the cheapest, so probably what she would get me, but is the E2D worth $110? I really like it. Any personal experiance with either? What I'll Probably get 6P







or what I want the E2D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've had a Streamlight Scorpion light that I have been satisfied for about 10 years with now. $35-$40, depending on where ya get it at. I'd never spend more than that... (except to buy tac lights for guns, which they love to inflate in price  )

But, everyone has different interests and priorities...


----------

